# The best cigar for the money is...



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

I would like members to "nominate" the cigar they think is the best cigar for the money.

I nominate........

The fuente sungrown line. I have never smoked an Anejo or Opus X, but I doubt they would make this list anyway (because of price). In my opinion, of the many NC's I've smoked (although ISOM's can be nominated) the sun grown cuban belicoso is by far the best cigar you can get for the money.

I now regularly stock my humidor with these, for the price I cannot justify buying anything else.

What do you think...


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

Well, this might be in a different direction than you intended, but for budget smokes, I'd have to give my vote for Padron Londres. At 2 bucks a cigar, I like 'em... I like 'em A LOT.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

FDO Maduro Robusto.


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

Padron 3000, natural or maduro. Always very good for the $$$.


----------



## larryinlc (Oct 22, 2005)

This will mean nothing to you out of state-ers, but being a bottom feeder and a cheapskate, I do buy bargains quite a bit. The local chain, KwikTrip, has in store humidors in their Tobacco Outlet stores. They sell rebranded bundles under their Topic brand. Some of the best for the money cigars I smoke are the Dominican made Topic robustos. Very good for under 2 bucks per cigar. As much as I would like to, I can't always afford a 5 or 10 dollar smoke. At the end of the month, it looks way too much like a drug habit. 

Larry


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Just picked up a box of 20 Edge Toro Maduro's at my local B & M for 85.00 (inc. tax). Pretty hard to beat.


----------



## shadowbandit (Nov 28, 2005)

King Cat said:


> Well, this might be in a different direction than you intended, but for budget smokes, I'd have to give my vote for Padron Londres. At 2 bucks a cigar, I like 'em... I like 'em A LOT.


i agree with king, you can't beat Padron londres.


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

Joya de Nicaragua Antano Consul


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

The Padron 2000 Maduro gets my vote @ $3 ea. by the box.
But some ISOMs, specifically the Partagas Short and Monte #4 are killer sticks for the money. I'd smoke 'em all the time, but I'm doing my damn best to horde them for later on.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

punch punch roshchild is my best


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

97 Boli PC's


----------



## sepia5 (Feb 14, 2006)

ERdM Robusto Larga - boxes can be had for $60.


----------



## KraZieMaN55 (Oct 2, 2005)

04 Mag46!!. I have 2 boxes of 04 and one just hit the 2 year mark so curious on how it’s aging, smoked one. WOW… It’s one of the best tasting Mag46 I ever tasted at 2 or 3 years of aging and I’ve been smoking them for over a while now. Wonder how the 05 batches are doing?


----------



## SilverBullet (Jan 8, 2006)

5 Vegas Series 'A'


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Another bottom feeder here: The Padrons are definately worth the money, but I also like Henry Clay and Sancho Panza. You can usually find them for under $3/stick.:2


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> 97 Boli PC's


Gonna have to go with Dave on this one. Those Boli's are hard to beat and very reliable.


----------



## Teninx (Apr 23, 2006)

I enjoy the Perdomo "fresh rolled" torpedos or double coronas. Can't stand the other vitolas.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

ebn2002 said:


> I would like members to "nominate" the cigar they think is the best cigar for the money.
> 
> I nominate........
> 
> ...


I have to agree w/ the AF sungrown,Padron 1000s too!


----------



## Fireman_UK (Mar 14, 2006)

Definitely Padron 2000 nats for me. Excellent value.


----------



## mhillsing23 (Apr 18, 2006)

Sancho Panza Double Maduro, or Padron 2000 M

Good stuff...great price.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Bolivar PC - cuban


----------



## pabstman (Mar 31, 2006)

I also have to cast a vote for Sancho Panza Double Maduro and Extra Fuerte. Both of these in the corona size you can get for under $2. Money very well spent.


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Connie Torps, I always make sure I never run out of these.


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

Saint Luis Rey Rothchilde - $3.50 ea. (B&M)/ $2.00 online
Flor de Oliva Original Torpedo - $2.00 (B&M) / $1.00 online


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

There isn't just one cigar. My taste changes from day to day. One week I may love a nice sweet VR Famosos but next week I love the power a PSD4 can give me or even the mildness of an ERDM.

But if I had to choose one I'd say for me it would be a well kept and aged RASS.


----------



## tadams17 (Nov 23, 2005)

SilverBullet said:


> 5 Vegas Series 'A'


I have to agree with silver bullet on this...I bought 3 bundles of the 6x58 and they are one of the best most reliavle smokes that I've had..


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Padron 2000 Maduro
Maria Mancini Magic Mountain Maduro
Punch Champion

All are $3 or less online, $5 - $8 B&M in California


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

King Cat said:


> Well, this might be in a different direction than you intended, but for budget smokes, I'd have to give my vote for Padron Londres. At 2 bucks a cigar, I like 'em... I like 'em A LOT.


Yeah I agree, the title of the thread suggests to me either budget or great deals. I don't associate stick I really like with either unless I get them for a steal of a price. If so, I nominate the RP Vintage 1990 seconds (a bundle of 15 for a fraction of what they usually cost.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

King Cat said:


> Well, this might be in a different direction than you intended, but for budget smokes, I'd have to give my vote for Padron Londres. At 2 bucks a cigar, I like 'em... I like 'em A LOT.


:tpd:


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

My vote would go for Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend. At $59 a box from both Cigars International and Famous Smoke, I find it hard to beat the value there. I would also given the Torano "The Brick" sticks an honorable mention. I can always get 'em for under $2 a stick and they are consistently a good old standby.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Sancho Panza Double Maduro


THE END


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

NC- Trilogy Native Cameroon Torpedo
Cuban- Partagas Short, just beating some of the Rafael Gonzales line.

Both great cigars in their own right, but when the cheap cheap prices are considered, they become truly great.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Flor de Oliva's are my go to cheap smokes. Best buy for $2.00 a stick.


----------



## dergib (May 11, 2006)

My vote goes to Saint Luis Rey Reserva Especial.


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

Okay, for my second nomination, I'm going to go out on a limb here.  When I can get a good price on these, I would go with Padron Delicias over just about anything at about $2.40 a stick. I love the size of these little guys (4.88 X 46). For the money, GREAT smoke in my book along with the Londres!


----------



## mhillsing23 (Apr 18, 2006)

> Sancho Panza Double Maduro
> 
> THE END


I like how you put! ...so true.


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

King Cat said:


> Okay, for my second nomination, I'm going to go out on a limb here.  When I can get a good price on these, I would go with Padron Delicias over just about anything at about $2.40 a stick. I love the size of these little guys (4.88 X 46). For the money, GREAT smoke in my book along with the Londres!


I agree 100 percent. I also like the Padron 2000 (nat). The Delicias mad are always in stock with me.


----------



## Cheo Malanga (Apr 4, 2006)

lvh fumas
flor de ybor city.


----------



## Hoppy (Sep 21, 2005)

Best cigar for the money?

Famous 3000!


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Boli PC with a close 2nd to the Punch RS 12. They're not Budget smokes but they sure are cheaper than any Primo Non Cubans' I can get my hands on of similar Vitola.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

King Cat said:


> Well, this might be in a different direction than you intended, but for budget smokes, I'd have to give my vote for Padron Londres. At 2 bucks a cigar, I like 'em... I like 'em A LOT.


That's what I had for lunch today! Yummy!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Well, I've been smoking more Bolivar PCs than anything else recently, so I guess that, for the moment, they're the best for my money.


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

cheap smoke king right here. strict cigar budget


Famous 3000
La Veija Habana
Cusano Corojo 97
Cusano 18


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

I'm gonna have to go with the Punch Rare Corojo Rothschild. Such a good cigar, and its dirt cheap by the box from CI, and even dirt cheap (at $4.80) at the local. And oh-so-tasty.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

OilMan said:


> cheap smoke king right here. strict cigar budget


:r

Thats why I started this thread!


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

A toss up between 97 Monte Especial and 97 Boli PC


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

It's great to see how different peoples views are on the best cigar for the money. 

Because of this thread I will be ordering some Padron 2000's. It also seems like Boli PC's are getting a lot of votes, have to see about those....


----------



## bulldawg (Jan 22, 2005)

Good call on the cuban beli. One of the best overall deals in the Fuente line and all of cigardom.


----------



## Roosterthomas (Dec 15, 2005)

TechMetalMan said:


> Sancho Panza Double Maduro
> 
> THE END


YES! and right OTT too!


----------



## fl0at (May 29, 2006)

The one I can afford to buy and smoke that night


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

Trini Reyes!


----------



## mhillsing23 (Apr 18, 2006)

ebn2002 said:


> It's great to see how different peoples views are on the best cigar for the money.
> 
> Because of this thread I will be ordering some Padron 2000's. It also seems like Boli PC's are getting a lot of votes, have to see about those....


Go get the 2000s!!! A good deal on a box is about $65, at least that is the best I can get locally. Which, does match good deals on the net.


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

Alrighty, now I'm really going to go out on a limb here... for my third nomination, I would have to vote for a Padron 2000 Maduro. At just a little over $2.50, how could you not have these permanently stocked in your humi? Wonderful smoke and sometimes hard to justify smoking a PAM Principe for 7-8 bucks when you could just have one of these babies for a fraction of the cost. Certainly not the same smoke as a PAM, but still VERY enjoyable and you can scrape up enough change under the cushions of your sofa to pay for one. However, I guess that all depends on what kind of visitors you have


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Another vote for the Fuente Cuban Belicoso Sungrown. Around $4.50 a stick: not bad straight from the walk-in, very nice indeed with a bit age.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

joed said:


> Bolivar PC - cuban


Yummmm. Sugary and sweet. So tasty for the $$$. :dr


----------



## Islesfan (Mar 1, 2005)

NC - Connies, I love the no. 70's

Cuban - Jose Peidra


I'm cheap, (and I like inexpensive cigars too!)


----------



## thinhouse (Feb 19, 2006)

For NC's I like Joya de Nicaragua Antano.

My favorite ISOM is RASS.


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

I like the Padron 2000 also but I found a new favorite this past Sunday. I like full flavored/strength cigars. The new one is "Dynomite" By American Stogie, these were the first makers of the Edge by RP, supposedly when the Edge sales took off RP decided to have them made elsewhere so AS decided to market their own. 3 sizes between 2.50/4.00 per stick. And I like them better than the Edge.


----------



## theromulus (Sep 9, 2005)

Put another vote down for Boli PC's.


----------



## Desert Rat (Dec 19, 2005)

Monte #4's


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte


----------



## fitter4570 (Nov 12, 2005)

Famous 3000,If you can still purchase them, and of course Saint Luis Rey Rothchile's.

Some of my budget Sticks at a good savings,but not sacrificing quality.


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

OilMan said:


> cheap smoke king right here. strict cigar budget
> 
> Famous 3000
> La Veija Habana
> ...


I've only had one Cusano Corojo 97 and it was a damn good smoke for the 4 bucks I spent. I didn't care for the Cusano 18 much, too mild for my tastes. I've been looking for some more Cusano Corojo 97's, but they seem to always be bundled with other smokes, at least on the devil site


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

Desert Rat said:


> Monte #4's


Hmmm.... interesting, I've never thought of the No. 4's as being a very good value. A good smoke, yes - but it's a little pricey in my opinion, thus not making it the best cigar for the money. Just one man's opinion


----------



## longashes (Nov 16, 2005)

Fonseca KDT


----------



## longashes (Nov 16, 2005)

'El Titan De Bronze #2'
http://www.laherenciacubana.com/


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

For me, best bang for the buck smoke is the SCDLH principe.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> For me, best bang for the buck smoke is the SCDLH principe.


*A nice little cigar!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=7788


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> 97 Boli PC's


Your theme song must be the Candyman...

Who can take tomorrow,
Dip it in a dream?
Separate the sorrow and collect up all the cream,
The candyman? The Candyman can, the candyman can&#8230;
The candyman can 'cause he mixes it with love
and makes the world taste good&#8230;
And the world tastes good
'cause the candyman thinks it should&#8230;


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

King Cat said:


> I've only had one Cusano Corojo 97 and it was a damn good smoke for the 4 bucks I spent. I didn't care for the Cusano 18 much, too mild for my tastes. I've been looking for some more Cusano Corojo 97's, but they seem to always be bundled with other smokes, at least on the devil site


The B&M in the next town over has them for $3, doesnt seem too bad for this smoke.


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

longashes said:


> Fonseca KDT


These and JLP Cazadors....For the Money!!

drrgill


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

My votes for value concious cigars:

5 Vegas series 'A' -i really like these. Great consistency and awesome price
Famous 3000 - I'm a bit "smoked out on these" but i think they offer fantastic value
Fire - I really like these bad boys. Great flavour and consistency.


----------

